# OBX Fishing Charter?



## Mr.T-Fishin (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking for a good Fishing Charter near the Corolla or Nags head area. Planning on tying the knot with my girlfriend there in May and wanted to go out with the guys in the family on a chartered trip. Thanks for any recommendations or experiences.


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Inshore, nearshore, or offshore?


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

How many people - most of the offshore boats can only take 6 passengers.


----------



## Mr.T-Fishin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Charter*

Sorry Guys, left out the important stuff. We will have 4-6 people looking at either Near Shore of Off Shore.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Capt. Arch Bracher on the Pelican out of the Oregon Inlet Fishing Center.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Capt. Arch Bracher on the Pelican out of the Oregon Inlet Fishing Center.


 Yeap,good choice offshore.. Inshore,Devin Cage-Poacher,or Aaron Kelly-Rock Solid...


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

*OBX Charters*

Your gonna have to run south to Oregon Inlet or over to Manteo/Pirates Cove to get a charter. Nothing out of the Corolla/Duck area. Really only 2 inlets out to the ocean....Oregon and Hatteras.

That being said....although there are a alot of good charters out of Oregon Inlet, Pirates Cove, Wanchese.....they are alot more expensive than Hatteras Marina or Teache's Lair. You can save yourself hundreds by driving the extra hour down to Hatteras. The boats down by Hatteras have a shorter trip to the gulf stream and therefor use less fuel which results in a less expensive trip.


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.fishtrophyhunter.com/

We had a great trip with Captain Kenneth Brown on Trophy Hunter out of Oregon Inlet.
I've heard of several great charters Oregon Inlet - on our trip, all the boats out worked together, talking over the Radio, sharing info. 
Here's a link to photos from our trip... http://www.charterboatinfo.com/photos.html
Good Luck on your trip, and congrats!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Offshore I've always had good luck and good times on the Obsession with Capt. Jeff Ross out of Pirates cove. I'm also planning a May trip and will go with him. :fishing:


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Meakle said:


> http://www.charterboatinfo.com/photos.html


I never get sick of seeing that grander Marlin!!!


----------



## Mr.T-Fishin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Charter*

Thanks Guys for all the information. This has really help me a lot narrowing down the selection. I'm in the process of calling a few of the recommendations now. Thanks again for all feedback.


----------



## Mr.T-Fishin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Pictures*

Thanks for the pics Meakle, those are awsome. Looks like yall hade a pretty good trip.


----------



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

Also Capt. Rick Caton is a good one.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

obxrules said:


> Also Capt. Rick Caton is a good one.


 I was going to mention Rick as well,but right now he's in Rudee,and later he will be in Hatteras.. From what the poster said,he would want a charter out of OI...
His son Patrick on the Little Clam is also a good'n,but again out of Hatteras..


----------

